# Slim british shorthair girl



## D&G (Apr 16, 2005)

Dear,

I've a pair of british shorthair, one boy and one girl, they're twin and 8 months. they've been desexed for a month. the boy growing healthy and active, but the girl's still slim. she eats okay but she gets her bubu outside of the bubu basin instead of inside.

I'm very worrying about her. Because I've a working colleague who just lost their little cat in sudden.

Appreciated if you may replying me. Or shall I take her to body checking??

Thanks and regards,

Happy cat make happy life....


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

You could try a litter box with high sides, so she can't stick her butt outside. 

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## D&G (Apr 16, 2005)

*thank you....*

thank you for your advice.
also, i worry abt the little girl not growing after her desexal operation?
any ideas?
regards,


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That has no effect on growth.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

You may want to bring her back to the vet to see if she's a healthy weight. Girls tend to be smaller than boys (though that's not a rule, just a general comment) and she may just be growing at her own, slower pace.

You say she's eating... how much, what kind of food? How much does he eat in comparison?

Its better to have a cat that's a little on the skinny side than one that is overweight, so I wouldn't worry about her health being as much of a problem... just the fact that she doesn't seem to be growing. But also - remember that kittens grow in spurts sometimes. She may not be hitting hers at this time. Again, if you are really concerned, you could always bring her back to the vet.

Also - have you posted pictures anywhere? British Shorthairs are my FAVORITES


----------



## D&G (Apr 16, 2005)

*thanks a lots*

btw, how should i post the picture here??
i can invite you seeing the pictures from my webshots.
cheers!


----------



## D&G (Apr 16, 2005)

*can she eat corns?*

dear,
i forget to mention that the little she loves eating sweat corns.... is that harm for her? (she steels and eats it)
cheers,


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Hello,
When we got our first kitten she was actuially very poorly which has affected her growth and left her smaller than she should be and quite Slim. We went to the vets and they said although she is smaller and thinner than she should be she is a healthy happy Kitten and there was nothing to worry about. She probably eats less than my other babies but the ammount she eats is ok for her duen to her size etc. So try not to worry too much, although you may want to take her to the vets if your very worried.

Also after my kitten Molly was spayed she was out of sorts for quite a while, not herself and not eating as much etc. But she is now fine and coming back to being her normal self. I think its just a lot for them to go through and there left feeling a bit odd. We also checked with the vets because she was so unlike herself and found out she had a little post opp infection. Not a bad one just one causing her to have a temperature and feel under the weather and in pain where she was opperated on. So theres a chance it ould be something like that? If so it cleared up easly with a week on meds and now she is a happy kitten and being a lot more herself.

I hope that helped and please know if you ever need any help or advice you can always pm me anytime and I promise to reply.

The kitten I was mentioning above is now about 9-10 months although on her growth chart she's only 5-6 months. But as I said she is happy and her name is Molly. I now have another kitten who's only 16 weeks old and a new one coming soon  

Take care and good luck

Bobble


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

What is the website? I'm too lazy to instruct on posting pics


----------



## D&G (Apr 16, 2005)

*btw, how abt yours?*

hi there,

I've invited you to see the photo album of D&G Ding Ding and Siu Gut.
You may see the photos are not taken by order, some youngest pictures at beginning and at the end.

Your Molly is lovely I can see her at your signature part. Pls let me know your email address I may able to share the photo album with you.

Btw, I want to know if your cats will bite you and still milking? the little she Ding ding is still milking and bites. The little He siu Gut likes climb up my back and legs. Just can't figure out how come they are so energic.

How about yours??


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Awwww you have the cutest babies!! They really are some gorgeous cats! You made my day by sending me those pictures 

As far as biting... is it a mean type of bite or playing or what? What do you mean by milking?

Some cats will "knead" with their paws... they just press them into you or some object repeatedly. Its a sign of comfort and affection that usually stays with them from kittenhood. If you mean they actually try to suck on you to try to get milk... it seems odd at this age.


----------



## D&G (Apr 16, 2005)

*hi jessie*

could you send me your kitties?? just curious!

'milking' - the little she sucks on a sheep cushion, just like taking milk from mom. And I wonder why she likes bite my legs, arms sometimes. which make me feel @[email protected] so, I got hurts....

best regards,


----------

